# Thich Nhat Hanh Quotations



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Someone recently reminded me of this great man. I hope you enjoy some of his quotations! 

"If in our daily life we can smile, if we can be peaceful and happy, not only we, but everyone will profit from it. This is the most basic kind of peace work."

"Smiling is very important. If we are not able to smile, then the world will not have peace. It is not by going out for a demonstration against nuclear missiles that we can bring about peace. It is with our capacity of smiling, breathing, and being peaceful that we can make peace."

"Sometimes your joy is the source of your smile, but sometimes your smile can be the source of your joy."

"The practice of peace and reconciliation is one of the most vital and artistic of human actions."


And perhaps my favorite................

"When we come into contact with the other person, our thoughts and actions should express our mind of compassion, even if that person says and does things that are not easy to accept. We practice in this way until we see clearly that our love is not contingent upon the other person being lovable."


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I love it ardrum. I should read some more Thich Nhat Hanh myself. Thanks! 



Gerard


----------

